# Bad genetic?



## AntonioM (Sep 17, 2019)

Hello to everyone!

Today I am writing to you to hear your opinions about a personal matter if this is possible. I have been training naturally for several years now. I started when i was 19, now I am 26, with few interruptions i.e coronavirus. I think I have bad genetics. I am 5'11 and I weigh about 157-160lbs. I have long limbs, small wrists, high calves insertions, "three fingers gap" biceps and my arms after years of training utilising different volumes, techniques and caloric surplus measure 13,5 inches flexed. Again, small frame, not a tiny waist and prone to store fat easy. Also, my lifts are not getting any stronger. Now the real question. Given that I dedicate a lot of time to this sport but possibly I am not the best candidate to build a good physique, shall I just accept that I am in the wrong game and maybe choose a different sport? I am open to criticism, ideas and so on. Many many thanks to everyone in advance.


----------



## JLawson90 (Jun 15, 2017)

you're not eating enough.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

I'm 5'10 and cut down to 172 lbs eating 2400 calories a day.

If you're around a stone lighter, how low is your daily calorie in take?


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

You are not alone. Think Peter Crouch to give you an idea of my natural physique. It's hard but you can build muscle if you are eating enough and training with progressive overload. If you are not adding weight to the bar then insufficient food is the problem


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

lots of compound lifts. Food.... lots of food.


----------



## AntonioM (Sep 17, 2019)

Thank you very much for your replies. I thought the same actually, that I was not eating enough. I then noted that even increasing calories I just ended up getting extra fat and almost no changes in strength and therefore muscle gain. I was considering maybe just accepting my nature and possibly just aiming for a kind of physique that is smaller but lean? I have no idea, I literally seem to have tried everything. Given the details I gave you about unfavourable genetics, would it be worth it to hire a coach?


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

AntonioM said:


> Thank you very much for your replies. I thought the same actually, that I was not eating enough. I then noted that even increasing calories I just ended up getting extra fat and almost no changes in strength and therefore muscle gain. I was considering maybe just accepting my nature and possibly just aiming for a kind of physique that is smaller but lean? I have no idea, I literally seem to have tried everything. Given the details I gave you about unfavourable genetics, would it be worth it to hire a coach?


 You're on the right lines here, if you're naturally lean then work with it - keep your food as high as possible but without getting fat, maybe eat 2-3 larger meals rather than eating 6-7 times a day which is what most people advise to do.

I'm fairly lean naturally too but I'm tall so it's tricky for me also, but the key is working with what you have, there's no point worrying about it mate just work with the tools you have. Eat clean and try out a 5x5 compound programme to work on your strength.


----------



## AntonioM (Sep 17, 2019)

TALBOTL said:


> You're on the right lines here, if you're naturally lean then work with it - keep your food as high as possible but without getting fat, maybe eat 2-3 larger meals rather than eating 6-7 times a day which is what most people advise to do.
> 
> I'm fairly lean naturally too but I'm tall so it's tricky for me also, but the key is working with what you have, there's no point worrying about it mate just work with the tools you have. Eat clean and try out a 5x5 compound programme to work on your strength.


 Thank you very much for your opinion and feedback, I really appreciate. I think I will just try this way, possibly this will make me happier than chasing physiques that I was not made to achieve if this makes sense.


----------



## TALBOTL (Feb 13, 2019)

AntonioM said:


> Thank you very much for your opinion and feedback, I really appreciate. I think I will just try this way, possibly this will make me happier than chasing physiques that I was not made to achieve if this makes sense.


 No worries mate!

Nothing is impossible physique wise, but I mean just don't get yourself worried about specific physiques that don't align with yours, everybody is more than capable of building a good physique regardless of genetics or body types!


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

Agree just try eating more food. Add p butter to shakes, olive oil on your cooking, eat larger portions of meat and up the carbs, Its very easy to eat in a 500 surplus. I used to chug down 3 shakes a day with 2 scoops of ground oats, 2 scoops of protein and full fat milk, that was on top of my meals. I was just under 15 stone back then, carried alot more fat but filled up a t shirt, so anythings possible.

Im 6ft and have the same s**t genetics, I was 10 stone when I started lifting 25 years ago and hold 12 stone now when lean for holiday, currently 13 stone. It doesn't sound alot but what you have to remember is having thin joints, ankles, wrists etc makes your muscles pop. Its not till I stand next to a bigger built lad I look smaller.

fu**ing legs are like twigs mind


----------



## AntonioM (Sep 17, 2019)

Philfg said:


> Agree just try eating more food. Add p butter to shakes, olive oil on your cooking, eat larger portions of meat and up the carbs, Its very easy to eat in a 500 surplus. I used to chug down 3 shakes a day with 2 scoops of ground oats, 2 scoops of protein and full fat milk, that was on top of my meals. I was just under 15 stone back then, carried alot more fat but filled up a t shirt, so anythings possible.
> 
> Im 6ft and have the same s**t genetics, I was 10 stone when I started lifting 25 years ago and hold 12 stone now when lean for holiday, currently 13 stone. It doesn't sound alot but what you have to remember is having thin joints, ankles, wrists etc makes your muscles pop. Its not till I stand next to a bigger built lad I look smaller.
> 
> fu**ing legs are like twigs mind


 So you are suggesting going bear mode and hoping to have results this way?

In all fairness if I don't figure our what to do I'll just start going swimming :')


----------



## R5Gtt75 (Apr 20, 2020)

AntonioM said:


> So you are suggesting going bear mode and hoping to have results this way?
> 
> In all fairness if I don't figure our what to do I'll just start going swimming :')


 Yep, just get down the bait.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

As above, you just need to ear more. It can be daunting if you're not used to it. But you'll probably find your genetics are average. Only a small number of people really have great or terrible genetics.

From your description, you are a lot like myself; I'm 5'10", have a 6'3" arm span, two-three finger biceps tendon (and my hands and fingers are definitely not small), skinny wrists and ankles, long tendons, etc. Also have relatively narrow shoulders and a barrel rib cage, so can never achieve the "classic" look.

Just have to be the best version of you rather than compare to others. And eat a lot more.


----------



## YoelD (May 23, 2020)

AntonioM said:


> Thank you very much for your replies. I thought the same actually, that I was not eating enough. I then noted that even increasing calories I just ended up getting extra fat and almost no changes in strength and therefore muscle gain. I was considering maybe just accepting my nature and possibly just aiming for a kind of physique that is smaller but lean? I have no idea, I literally seem to have tried everything. Given the details I gave you about unfavourable genetics, would it be worth it to hire a coach?


 What exactly are you eating?


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Don't just chug extra kcals Willy-nilly though; reverse diet upto adding weight, stabilise, then workout your surplus from there...


----------



## TRT (Nov 19, 2015)

shauny13 said:


> lots of compounds. Food.... lots of food.


 this

thread sums up natural bodybuilding with below average genetics


----------

